# Any paddlers here? My cheap boat rack.



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

So I seem to collect canoes and kayaks like slingshots. Each boat has a different use. Storing them so they are all accessible used to be a problem. Solved it with $40 worth of pipe.










When not in use it folds out of the way:










Simple combination of plates, "T"s, elbows, thumb screws and pipe make it adjustable by hand quickly and easily:

Raise and lower the arms with a T and thumb screw. Weight of boat makes the arm bite into the rail for a non-slip adjustment.









Short elbows and low plates make the unit very space conscious:










Made an otherwise empty space...:










Usable:










Add foam jackets to the arms and you are done.

K in NY


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i wish i had the same problem


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool idea great collection of boats and do you do 
fly fishing ?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

*MAN, THANK YOU*!!!!! *This is a great idea!*

Me and my wife just cleaned our garage and have been racking our brain about how to store our 16' wenonah and my kayak, this is perfect and I will be building it this weekend. Chris

My son in his long hair phase. LOL


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not whiteleather but I do flyfish. Chris


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Scrambler84 said:


> Cool idea great collection of boats and do you do
> fly fishing ?


Sort of...I use a fly rod and a real small popper lure for bass in the Adirondacks. Its not dry-fly fishing by any means.

K in NY


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

August West said:


> *MAN, THANK YOU*!!!!! *This is a great idea!*
> 
> Me and my wife just cleaned our garage and have been racking our brain about how to store our 16' wenonah and my kayak, this is perfect and I will be building it this weekend. Chris
> 
> My son in his long hair phase. LOL


Glad you can use it. The best thing is you walk right up and place the boats on the arms. No more poking them into giant cubbies. My wife can get her little canoe out with no help needed. She does it without scraping up the gunwales.

Watch your boat weights. The top boat is a 21lb carbon fiber job. The bottom one is a 70lb fiberglass beast. If your arms bend under the weight of the boat, you can pre-bend them slightly. Screw into the connectors with the bend upward and even heavy boats will remain level.

Each pipe piece was a precut/threaded thing from the bin at the home improvement center. Note that the side rails are made up of TWO pieces each. That extra plate and T in the center is needed to support the span. Otherwise it will bow toward the garage.

Note that the Ts on the arms are slightly larger than the rail pipe. That is important as I wanted the part of the "T" on the rail to bite now on the rail under the weight of the boat. The thumb screw only holds the weight of the pipe. Once the boat is on the arms it provides the pressure to hold the arms secure on the rail.

I have a pdf of the plan around here somewhere with all the measurements. Will see if I can find it.

K in NY


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I am into playboating on whitewater!









I have a Wavesport project 45

Cheers Luke


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to do a fair amount of paddling, but not much now-a-days. I am going to have to try to get into it again.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

I found the pdf plan for the rack. Turns out I spent $87 on all the parts brand new.

K in NY

View attachment Handy Canoe Rack.pdf


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks whiteleather, but I think I am going to change the design up a little bit, I am going to use screw in hooks to hang the frame so I can take the whole rack up and down. Going to try to get it built this weekend and will take pics. Chris


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

August West said:


> Thanks whiteleather, but I think I am going to change the design up a little bit, I am going to use screw in hooks to hang the frame so I can take the whole rack up and down. Going to try to get it built this weekend and will take pics. Chris


So how did it go?

Watch your screw hook attachment in the wind. See if it moves. We get some high winds during the paddling season, and the boats are very light. I have taken to strapping the carbon and kevlar boats to the arms.

K in NY


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No I didn't get to it, with this early spring I did yardwork instead. I am still going to build it though, I am putting inside on the wall of the garage so I don't have to worry about wind. Crhis


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I've got a Pungo 120 rigged for fishing, trolley anchor system and rod holders. I used some swimming pool noodles to add flotation on the bow, just cut them in half and stuffed them into a plastic bag and wedged them in place. A lot cheaper than custom bags. Nice rack, my grandson has two kayaks also, we just hang them on the fence with bungee coards.
Philly


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

I would think that a pool noodle would make a great padding over the pipe to protect the Kayak or if your already at the hardware they sell that padded tube that goes over the pipes as insulation.

Easy and cost effective pads.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> ... if your already at the hardware they sell that padded tube that goes over the pipes as insulation.
> 
> Easy and cost effective pads.


Yep, that is exactly what I use for padding the arms. You can see them in the very first picture. I keep the yellow adhesive covers in place to aid in visibility (saves my head...surprising how invisible those arms are without boats on them!)

The jackets are real tight so I can slide the boats around on the arms without bunching up the foam.

K in NY


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> I would think that a pool noodle would make a great padding over the pipe to protect the Kayak or if your already at the hardware they sell that padded tube that goes over the pipes as insulation.
> 
> Easy and cost effective pads.


I'm Phillys grandson. He was talking about our Kayaks in a previous post and mentioned the pool noodle. I use noodles on my roof rack to keep the kayak from sliding and it works great. My advice though would be to ge the thicker of the 2 sizes. I think mine were labeled 4".

Another great use for pool noodles (if you have any sit on top's) is for scupper plugs. Just cut a small piece of the noodle in a cone shape and stuff it in the scupper hole. It works GREAT and keeps all the water out. Obviously your boat will take some water on a long trip (from the paddles) but it's nothing to be concerned about. You'll stay a lot dryer with the plugs in.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

> Another great use for pool noodles (if you have any sit on top's) is for scupper plugs. Just cut a small piece of the noodle in a cone shape and stuff it in the scupper hole. It works GREAT and keeps all the water out. Obviously your boat will take some water on a long trip (from the paddles) but it's nothing to be concerned about. You'll stay a lot dryer with the plugs in.


Where in NY are you?

I paddle with a 40lb dog that brings 60lbs of water into the boat...so I just plan to be wet the whole trip. maybe I could wrap him in a noodle....hmm...










I used to paddle with a different dog....but we got soaked for a whole 'nother reason: bloody, top-heavy duck chaser










K in NY


----------

